# Fischerprüfung Berlin



## Sailfisch

Hier bitte alle Infos zur Prüfung etc. in Berlin einstellen.
Nützlich Links werde ich - sofern ich sie bemerke (anderfalls bitte PN) - ins Erstposting übernehmen!

Nützliche Links:


----------



## bandito74

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hi ,

es gibt nur nen schriftlichen Fragebogen wo eine von 3 Antworten angekreutzt werden muss.#h


----------



## eisenhower

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Klar, aber du bekommst bei der Anmeldung die Fragen und das Lösungsblatt erst nach dem ersten Tag der Schulung. Nicht fair, wie soll man üben, jedenfalls wenn man eher weniger Zeit hat? Jeder, der in den letzten Jahren eine Anglerprüfung in Berlin gemacht hat, sollte doch so eine Antwortenschablone haben.


----------



## bandito74

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

also nochmal kurz. Die Schulung war an 2 Wochenenden mit Prüfung. Alles Schriftlich. Alles Fragen in der Prüfung ( insgesammt ca 360 ) werden im Lehrgang durchgegangen.Nach jedem Kapitel ( Fischkunde/ Gerätekunde/Rechtsvorschriften/ ect. ) werden alle Fragen die im Prüfungsbuch ( Berlin) sind durchgegangen. Das heisst am besten besorgst Du dir schon das Berliner Prüfungsbuch sowie die passenden Fachbücher dazu. ( so habe ich es gemacht ... ) Ich denke Du machst den lehrgang erst next Year. 
Also kauf Dir am betsen das ganze Paket für ca 90 Euro. Gehst alles Fragen schonmal vorher durch und schlagst nach den Antworten in den Fachbüchern nach. Dann schon mal ankreuzen und im Lehrgang dann kontrollieren. So hab ich am einfachsten gelernt ( obwohl ich am Ende dann schon alles wusste..  ) Lohnt sich aber.

Greetz Dirk


----------



## eisenhower

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Nochmal 90 Euro? Ganz schön hart, aber wahrscheinlich besser als Durchfallen und dann jedesmal wieder Prüfungsgebühren zahlen. Falls jemand von euch Material hat, dass er verleihen oder eben gebraucht verkaufen möchte, bin ich auf alle Fälle interessiert. Ansonsten wird es eben einfach versucht, die Prüfung ist ja schon Ende November.#c


----------



## Syro85

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo zusammen.
Wie hier schon richtig beschrieben läuft der Lehrgang an 2 Wochenenden ab. Der letzte Tag ist jedoch auschließlich für die Prüfung bestimmt und dauert ca 3-4std. Um zu den Unterlagen zu kommen. Kauft euch bloß keine Bücher oder der gleichen da jedes Thema ausreichen im Unterricht besprochen wird. Das einzige was ihr braucht und haben müßt um zu bestehen ist das blaue Heft mit den Prüfungsfragen (Ausbildungsrichtlinien & Informationen). Die Antworten werden immer nach jeder Einheit (insgesammt 6) besprochen. Dies ist besonders ein Problem an dem Samstag vor der Prüfung da man für die letzten beiden Themen nur wenige Stunden zum lernen hat. Wenn jemand die antworten für die Fragen benötigt bin ich breit diese abzutippen.


----------



## limpe

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Wie viel fehler brauch man um druch zufallen ???
Ich wusste es ma hab vergessen xD


----------



## eisenhower

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Du mußt in jedem der 6 Themen mindestens 6 von 10 Fragen richtig beantworten, das dürfte ja machbar sein. Du fällst auch durch, wenn du z.B. in einem Thema alles richtig hast und in einem anderen 5 Fragen falsch.


----------



## Zanderrobert

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo zusammen,
genau richtig was Syro85 schreibt. Am Samstag ist nochmal Unterricht und am Sonntag die Prüfung. Das Problem habe ich auch gerade. Also was mir helfen würde wären die Lösungen
"Allgemeine Fischkunde und Fischhege"
"Spezielle Fischkunde, Behandlung"
Evt. hat jemand den Kurs gerade abgeschlossen und kann die richtigen Lösungen zur Verfügung stellen.
Es geht um das blaue Buch "Ausbildungsrichtlinien und Informationen".
Danke vorab.
Zr


----------



## Nero722

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo Zr!

Ich wollte mal fragen wie deine Prüfung verlaufen ist? 

Gruß Nero


----------



## Nero722

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo Zr!

Ich wollte mal fragen wie deine Prüfung verlaufen ist? 

Gruß Nero


----------



## Zanderrobert

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*



Nero722 schrieb:


> Hallo Zr!
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen wie deine Prüfung verlaufen ist?
> 
> Gruß Nero



Tja äääh,
great, ohne Probleme, ohne Publikumsjoker,
ohne Telefonjoker, ohne 50:50.


----------



## Angeljonas1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Na, dann mal ganz herlichen Glückwunsch und viel Petri Heil bei den nunmehr legalisierten Beutezügen 
Beste Grüße von der Tacklefront!
jonas


----------



## Grouper

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo an alle!

wir machen die Prüfung im Mai und ich wollte mal fragen ob es nun diese besagten 360 Fragen beantwortet gibt?? Wer hat sie, wer würde diese teilen? .. Wollte schon vorher mal etwas üben. Wir haben die Prüfungsfragen aber ohne Antworten. Alle zu googeln dauert recht lange. 

vielen Dank und Petri heil


----------



## Grouper

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

hallo an alle, 60 Fragen, 60 richtige.. vorbereitungskurs/lehrgang des VDA war sehr gut, alle teilnehmer haben bestanden. prüfung ist meiner meinung nach auch ohne lernen möglich.. immer gut aufpassen  danke an alle die geholfen haben, auch die die mir antworten haben zukommen lassen, oder hilfe angeboten haben.. wünsche allen eine schöne fangsaison.. 

Petri heil.


----------



## sektorberlin

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*



Syro85 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Wie hier schon richtig beschrieben läuft der Lehrgang an 2 Wochenenden ab. Der letzte Tag ist jedoch auschließlich für die Prüfung bestimmt und dauert ca 3-4std. Um zu den Unterlagen zu kommen. Kauft euch bloß keine Bücher oder der gleichen da jedes Thema ausreichen im Unterricht besprochen wird. Das einzige was ihr braucht und haben müßt um zu bestehen ist das blaue Heft mit den Prüfungsfragen (Ausbildungsrichtlinien & Informationen). Die Antworten werden immer nach jeder Einheit (insgesammt 6) besprochen. Dies ist besonders ein Problem an dem Samstag vor der Prüfung da man für die letzten beiden Themen nur wenige Stunden zum lernen hat. Wenn jemand die antworten für die Fragen benötigt bin ich breit diese abzutippen.


Hy syro85 habe da mal eine fragen kannst du mir bitte die richtigen lösungen für die prüfung 
zukommen lassen bitte habe meine prüfung am 05.07.09 mfg Rene


----------



## Grouper

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

schick mir ne pn mit email adresse, hab sie als excel tabelle (nur für berlin, 361 antworten)


----------



## lars_berlin

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und habe auch dieses Wochenende den Anglerkurs in Berlin.

Da ich mich kurzfristig angemeldet habe, wäre ich ebenfalls über die Lösungsfragen zur Prüfung sehr dankbar, dann kann ich die Woche noch lernen (das blaue Buch habe ich natürlich).

Vielen Dank also, falls mir die Antworten jemand umgehend zusenden könnte.

Gruss und nochmals Danke,

Lars


----------



## Grouper

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

ohne pn mit mailadresse kann ich auch nichts senden..


----------



## lars_berlin

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*



Grouper schrieb:


> ohne pn mit mailadresse kann ich auch nichts senden..



Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Reaktion. Ich habe Dir eine PN mit meiner Mailadresse geschickt.

Danke nochmals und Gruss


Lars


----------



## lars_berlin

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

So, Fischerprüfung heute bestanden, fehlerlos. 
Ist ja auch nicht sonderlich schwer, wenn man wie beim Führerschein die Fragen und Antworten kennt. 

So, dann geht es morgen zum Fischereiamt und dann geht es los...


----------



## psyfreak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

hi leute, ich mache im august meine angelprüfung und hab echt bammel das ich da durchrassel...
isses sehr schwer? reicht es aus, wenn man im kurs aufpasst, auch ohne bücher oder so? viel. kann mir ja jemand auch die fragen?antworten geben, oder sogar das blaue buch leihen?
danke schon mal


----------



## Shell Ex

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

hi komme aus Brandenburg und will die Fischerreiprüfung machen weiß jemand ob die Lösungen für August 2009 (oder die Prüngsfragen schon gibt )  oder bleiben die fragen wie in märz


----------



## mcfly80

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

hy syro85 kannst  du mir die fraben irgendwie zu kommen lassen wär suppi von dir


----------



## Berlinerstar

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hi Ich bräuche auch etwas hilfe bei den antworten könnte mir jemand sie zuschicken??


----------



## Berlinerstar

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Gibt es hier keine aktiven Berliner in dem forum????


----------



## Grouper

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

doch, gibt es.. |wavey: also, um die antworten zu bekommen, müsst ihr eure email adressen hier posten und/oder per pn schicken, UND lieb fragen #6 wie zb: bitte und danke benutzen  - das freut immer sehr - (letzte Anfrage war: kannst du mir die fragen und antworten schicken??. - kein bitte kein danke.. DAS GEHT eigentlich garnicht!!) - und dann dafür sorgen das ihr auch emails empfangen könnt - @ Berlinerstar: dein Postfach ist voll!! #q

die antworten hab ich als excel datei.. es sind nur antworten. (a, b, c, d) Die prüfungsfragen für BERLIN sind 361 fragen, stehen alle im blauen heft drinne, kann man bei der anmeldung kaufen.. wenn man leute kennt, kauft sich nur einer das heft, der rest kopiert. ist billiger. oder wie auch immer.. In der prüfung selbst kommen 60 von den 361 ran.. welche, das wissen nur die leute von der prüfungskom. so, das wars erstmal.. 
petri an alle jünger #h


----------



## Zanderrobert

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Schließe mich der Meinung von Grouper an. Bin auch immer dabei zu helfen, da es mir auch mal so erging. Nur wenn dann alle Mails zurückkommen, kann ich nicht helfen.

Gruß
Zr


----------



## Berlinerstar

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Sorry, jetzt wo du es sagst, sehe ick´s och. (Bitte/Danke) Tut mir leid ist eigentlich nicht meine art
Mein Postfach ist wieder erreichbar.
Vielen lieben Dank für eure antworten.


----------



## Berlinerstar

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Ick hab mich beim DAV angemeldet, der Herr (ick weiß seinen Namen nicht mehr) war ganz cool, der meinte das Blaue heft und der Unterricht reichen um die Prüfung zu bestehen. 
Ist die Prüfung immer unterschiedlich?|kopfkrat

Mfg Thomas


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Ist die Prüfung immer unterschiedlich?|kopfkrat
> 
> Mfg Thomas


 

??? Meinst Du damit die Fragen ??? Dann ein klares "JA"... Also mal im Erst, LERNEN musste schon ...


----------



## Grouper

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*



Grouper schrieb:


> .. In der prüfung selbst kommen 60 von den 361 ran.. welche, das wissen nur die leute von der prüfungskom. so, das wars erstmal..


WER LESEN KANN (und davon auch gebrauch macht, und das auch noch versteht was er liest) IST KLAR IM VORTEIL... 
PS: am vorletzten oder letzten Tag des Kurses werden alle Fragen durchgegangen.. 
PPS: Die Antworten zu den 361 Fragen stehen an einer grossen Tafel, kann sich jeder abschreiben - die stehen da ab Kurs beginn.. 
|krach:


----------



## Berlinerstar

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Nee so war das nicht gemeint, ich übe schon jeden Tag 20 min. 
Danke für eure hilfe

Gruß Thomas


----------



## pelto_pekka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Petri Heil werte angehende und gestandene Petrijünger,

da ich keine Lust mehr habe für einige Familienmitglieder Touristenfischereischeine zu beantragen bzw. jedes Jahr auf den Norwegenurlaub zu warten, um gemeinsam mit Jenenwelchen angeln zu gehen, habe ich mich entschlossen, "Gutscheine" für die Fischereiprüfung zu verschenken.

Leider habe ich nicht in Erfahrung bringen können, wo genau diese Prüfungen stattfinden. Sollte es sich immer um den gleichen Ort handeln, wäre ich für die Adresse (zwecks Planung) sehr dankbar.

Viel Erfolg für die angehenden (zugelassenen) Angler - allen anderen Petri Heil.


----------



## Grouper

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

du musst dich / bzw die "gutscheine" erst anmelden.. schau mal hier nach: http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/index.php?id=64


----------



## pelto_pekka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Besten Dank "Grouper" - dann kann ich ja anfangen zu basteln.


----------



## marcel1182

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

360 fragen... habt ihr es gut :l
bei uns sinds 835 in bawü #q


----------



## Berlinerstar

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

ja ist schon Sch...#q
Was fragen die da für belangloses zeug???|kopfkrat
Bei 361 Fragen sind schon welche die das gleiche aussagen, oder eine frage sich durch die nächste beantwortet.
Und wie viele fragen kommen in der Prüfung bei euch ran??


mfg Thomas


----------



## bean760

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo Jungs bin neu hier im Forum mache im November auch meine Prüfung kann mir jemand  beim lösen helfen. Vielen Dank Gruss Christian#6


----------



## bean760

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

ist zwar schon ein wenig her,wollte mich aber bei allen Leuten hier bedanken speziell bei Grouper


----------



## hoslefix

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

hi,
du kannst sie auch in brandenburg für ungefähr 70 euro machen der vorteil ist , du sitzt ganz so lange im unterricht und mit dem nachweiß der bestandenen prüfung und dem lehrunterricht kannst du den schein in berlin beantragen .
achso mit dem unterricht ist die prüfung mit 60 fragen kein problem`!!!


mfg >hoslefix<


----------



## raypauki

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

hallo,
bei uns in Rheinland-Pfalz besteht Lehrgangspflicht ( 35 Std.)
War für mich zeitlich nicht zu realisieren. Bei letztjähriger Urlaubsplanung stellte ich fest, dass in MVP der Lehrgang nicht Pflicht ist. Konnte mich nach Rücksprache, sowie Absicherung der Anerkennung der Prüfung in RLP, zur Prüfung anmelden. Habe
mich mit CD von ESOX auf die Prüfung vorbereitet. ( Fragebogen nach Bundesländern aufgeführt). Genau 5 min. zur Beantwortung der 60 Prüfungsfragen gebraucht.

Raymond


----------



## hoslefix

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

hallo,
in berlin muss mann auch nur die prüfung machen ,die bei guter vorbereitung (durch übungs cd ) kein problem darstellt . lehrstunden muss man meiner meinung nach nicht machen!!!!
gruß hoslefix


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*



hoslefix schrieb:


> hallo,
> in berlin muss mann auch nur die prüfung machen ,die bei guter vorbereitung (durch übungs cd ) kein problem darstellt . lehrstunden muss man meiner meinung nach nicht machen!!!!
> gruß hoslefix


 


FALSCH ! ! !

ZITAT:


Den Fischereischein A erhält nur, wer nach einem Vorbereitungslehrgang von mindestens dreißig Stunden Dauer eine Anglerprüfung bestanden hat.

ZITAT ENDE.


Kann man hier auch nachlesen KLICK KLACK


----------



## hoslefix

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

sorry!


----------



## Lutz7515

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo Syro85,

hätte großes Interesse die Antworten für die Fischereiprüfung zu bekommen.
Brauche diese um um zu lernen.
Habe am 8 Frebruar Prüfung.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Lutz7515


----------



## Berlinerstar

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*



Lutz7515 schrieb:


> Hallo Syro85,
> 
> hätte großes Interesse die Antworten für die Fischereiprüfung zu bekommen.
> Brauche diese um um zu lernen.
> Habe am 8 Frebruar Prüfung.
> 
> Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Lutz7515



Hi Lutz

Schick mir ne PM mit deiner email adresse dann bekommste die Antworten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lutz7515

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo Thomas,

hier meine eMail:L.0808@t-online.de .

Danke Gruß Lutz7515


----------



## waters2064

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo Thomas,hätte auch großes Interesse an den Prüfungsantworten.Habe w enig Zeit.Würdest mir sehr Helfen.Im vorraus vielen Dank.MfG Sven ,Hier meine E-Mail sven.karstan@gmx.de


----------



## S. Daniel

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hi Freunde,

Sagt mal hat einer von euch das Helft: Ausbildungsrichtlinien, Prüfungsfragen und Informationen als PDF?

MfG Daniel


----------



## Jurex

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Ich hätte auch gern die Antworten....Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Berlinerstar

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hab nicht gesehn das ihr eure email adressen hier gepostet habt, dachte ihr meldet euch mit einer PM. Hab sie heute rausgeschickt.


Jurex schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gern die Antworten....Vielen Dank schonmal


Musste mir deine email adresse geben.


----------



## Zanderrobert

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin 2010*



cpt.Keule schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Kollegen.... "*Ick bin der Neue*" :vik:
> 
> Die Fragen/Antworten zur Prüfung wären perfekt für meine Frau, könnte sie mir jemand -*BITTE BITTE*- zusenden? vielen Dank im voraus von meiner Frau und Mir !!
> Sie will nun endlich auch "den Schein" machen damit sie nicht immer nur zuschauen muss......
> 
> #6.......man sieht sich am Wasser.....




Servus,
sorry, dass ich mich nochmal melde. Hatte Dir eine PN geschickt und Dir Hilfestellung angeboten. Evt. guckst Du da mal nach.
Gruß
ZR#c


----------



## dimitraki

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo,

Ich bin neu hier mache in Oktober auch meine Prüfung in Berlin.
Kann mir Bitte jemand helfen? Ich brauche die Fragen/Antworten für die Fischerprüfung. Meine E-Mail davrenliev@yahoo.de

Vielen Dank!  
Viele Grüße Dimitar


----------



## dimitraki

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo,

Ich möchte mich bei Zanderrobert bedanken für die schnelle Reaktion. Danke für die Lösungen!

Viele Grüße
Dimitar


----------



## drijke

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo Dimitar,
habe mich auch im Oktober angemeldet, wenn du so nett bist, schicke mir doch bitte auch die Fragen / Antworten.
Vielen Dank!
Drijke


----------



## fisi2000

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich auch über eine PM mit den Prüfungsfragen und -antworten für Berlin 2010 freuen!

Vielen Dank vorab!

Fisi2000


----------



## kowang

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

hi,

da ich voraussichtlich im sep meine prüfung haben werde, wollt ich mal fragen ob jmd mir paar empfehlungen geben könntet bezüglich lektüre, lern-software etc.#t

danke^^

P.S ds blaue Heftchen hab ich schon  :q


----------



## XRNB

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo zusammen,
ick hab auch demnächst die Prüfung vor mir, hat evtl. jemand von euch die Fragen + Antworten für Berlin 
Wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand die schicken könnte



Danke schonmal im vorraus 
Petri Heil :>


----------



## master-lex-

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

hallo plane auch die prüfung im september zu machen... würde mich über die antworten per pn oder mail gesetz dem fall es hat sie jemand natürlich auch sehr freuen... vielen dank im vorraus..


----------



## FailBiss

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo!!
Macht wer die Prüfung vom 21.08 - 29.8, beim LV Berlin in Blankenburg??


----------



## FailBiss

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Wer die Lösungen für das Buch _"Ausbildungsrichtlinien und Informationen"_ habe möchte soll mich anschreiben!!!! Die Lösungen sind für die Auflage von 2003!!


----------



## familie-fischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo!
Ich bin neu im Forum und mache im Oktober meine Schulung und Prüfung in Berlin. Hat jemand vieleicht noch das blaue Buch und verkauft es mir, am besten mit den Antworten. Oder vieleicht hat es ja einer als PDF Datei und könnte es mir bitte zusenden. Danke im Vorraus Dirk.


----------



## familie-fischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Vieleicht ist einer Bereit mir zu helfen. Bitte:m
Gruß Dirk


----------



## dibaflo

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Beiträge: 2                 






*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin* 
                                                                                Hallo,

Ich bin neu hier mache in September meine Prüfung in Berlin.
Ich brauche die Fragen/Antworten für die Fischerprüfung.
Könnte es mir bitte einer zusenden. Danke im Vorraus Dieter.

Meine E-Mail 
di-goos@freenet.de
 
Vielen Dank


----------



## familie-fischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Falls jemand aus dem Berliner Raum das blaue Buch mit den Antworten braucht dann kann er mir gern eine PN senden. Ich brauch es jetzt nicht mehr, hab heute bestanden. Ich komme aus Lichtenberg zwecks abholung.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## lob123

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und habe auch den Anglerkurs in Berlin.

Da ich mich kurzfristig angemeldet habe, wäre ich ebenfalls über die Lösungsfragen zur Prüfung sehr dankbar, dann kann ich vorab noch lernen (das blaue Buch habe ich natürlich).

Vielen Dank also, falls mir die Antworten jemand umgehend zusenden könnte.

Gruss und nochmals Danke

Mike

Meine Email

mike.lobitz@kabelmail.de


----------



## odberlin

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

ich suche für meine Tochter (10) diverses Lernmaterial zum Angelnsport. Also so in Richtung Vorbereitung auf die Fischereiprüfung mit 14. Genug Zeit bis dahin. Sie sollte sich ausführlich mit der Materie im Vorfeld beschäftigen, denn wer Angeln will, sollte einiges kennen. Bei mir ist es zu lange her, so dass ich da überhaupt keine Unterlagen mehr besitze. 

Wer kann da ein bischen mit Material (PDF) helfen. 

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Wave4fun

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Moin,

meine Freundin möchte in Kürze die Fischereiprüfung machen. Hierzu hätte ich 2 Fragen ... 

1. Wo bekommt im I-net gescheite Übungsmaterialien ?

und 

2. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit den 1-Tages-Crashkursen inkl. Prüfung gemacht ?

Thx im Voraus


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Ich sage nur Brandenburg...


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

also meine Erfahrung ist, dass sie dir in Brandenburg den Fischereischein hinterher werfen.

den schein den sie dir nach erfolgreicher prüfung auststellen sollte meiner meinung nach MAXIMAL reichen um im fischpuff zu angeln


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Tja, aber die Berliner, die diese Möglichkeit nutzen, freut's.
Und so groß ist der Unterschied in der Prüfung nun auch nicht, wenn man den praktischen Teil nicht überbewertet.


----------



## Bomberpilot

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier & werde jetz im Januar den Lehrgang, mit anschlißender Prüfung, besuchen. Das blaue Heft habe ich bereits & würde gerne zum Üben vorab die Lösungen haben wollen. Wäre einer so nett und schickt sie mir bitte per Mail? 
Danke vorab

Mailadresse:
bomberpilot1983@web.de


----------



## Chiforce

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo,

Ich komme ursprünglich aus Berlin, bin dann aber in das Umland gezogen (Speckgürtel von Berlin) und habe letztes Jahr die Fischereiprüfung in Brandenburg abgelegt, und dort hat man die Möglichkeit, sich zur Prüfung anzumelden, und den Fragenkatalog gibt es Online:

www.mil.brandenburg.de/cms/media.php/lbm1.a.3310.de/Prüfungsfragen.pdf

(copy&paste link geht AB-seitig nicht wegen "ü")
(*Antwort A ist immer die Richtige*)

und es gibt einen Online-Test, der in etwa der Prüfung gleichkommt.

http://www.luis.brandenburg.de/l/fischerei/pruefung/L7100024/

Nun noch meine einschlagende Prüfungserfahrung:
Die eigentliche Prüfung legt man dann in einem Vereinshaus ab, da waren bei mir so ca 30 Leute in einem Raum, die "Prüfer" (3) waren alle schon in fortgeschrittenen Alter und haben die Ankreuzzettelchen verteilt und dann sich ihrem Stück Kuchen und Kaffee gewidmet, taub waren die anscheinend auch (oder desinteressiert) denn im Saal entbrannten unter den Prüflingen diskussionen und der Lärmpegel kam einer Großküche gleich, welche Kästchen denn nun anzukreuzen waren, ich wahr stark überrascht, ich hatte mich gut vorbereitet und 3 Monate intensiv gelernt, (so wie ich das halt aus Schule/Studium gewohnt bin und hatte auch mit einer ähnlichen Prüfung gerechnet) und wusste alles, aber manche haben sich komplett unvorbereitet dahingesetzt und sich den Diskussionsrunden angeschlossen, und komplett das Ankeuzmuster von Anderen übernommen, trozdem sind einige durchgefallen, was da bei der Prüfungssituation nun überhaupt nicht zu begreifen war...

Also wenn ihr keinen Stress wollt, geht nach Brandenburg, aber bitte eignet euch das wissen an, man lernt ja nicht für die Prüfung, sondern für das Angeln.


----------



## Blub The Bubble

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

hat sich erledigt


----------



## clip

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

hallo allerseits,

ich habe auch vor, den fischereischein zu machen und habe grade auch viel zeit, um mich vorzubereiten. leider sind in berlin die februar-kurse beim dav und vdsf ausgebucht aber ab 8ten märz hab ich kaum noch zeit, weshalb ich mich jetzt in brandenburg anmelde. meine frage:
wird die prüfung in berlin anerkannt (hab da unterschiedliches gehört), bzw. muß ich mir den fichereischein in brandenburg oder berlin holen, oder ist das egal.

gruß, ein greenhorn


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Ein kurzer Anruf bei der unteren Fischereibehörde in Berlin wird direkt klarheit bringen....​


----------



## Andreas Fox

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo Grouper, ich bin hier neu.Ich bräuchte auch die 361 Antworten.
Ich weiß leider nicht,was die PN bedeutet.Und meine Email lautet: kaaam@arcor.de. Bitte dringend um Hilfe!

LG Andreas Fox


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*



clip schrieb:


> hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich habe auch vor, den fischereischein zu machen und habe grade auch viel zeit, um mich vorzubereiten. leider sind in berlin die februar-kurse beim dav und vdsf ausgebucht aber ab 8ten märz hab ich kaum noch zeit, weshalb ich mich jetzt in brandenburg anmelde. meine frage:
> wird die prüfung in berlin anerkannt (hab da unterschiedliches gehört), bzw. muß ich mir den fichereischein in brandenburg oder berlin holen, oder ist das egal.
> 
> gruß, ein greenhorn




Ja, die wird anerkannt ! Also einfach mit dem Prüfungszeugnis zum Amt in Berlin und den Fischereischein ausstellen lassen, fertig.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Andreas Fox

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, auch ich befinde mich zur Zeit auf einem Anglerkurs mit anstehender Prüfung Ende April 2012.Das Buch habe ich mir schon gekauft,lernen und vorbereiten mache ich schon soweit. Aber der berufliche Alltag kostet viel Zeit und Nerven.Daher würde ich Euch bitten, mir die Auflösung der Fragen zukommen zu lassen, am besten per Email.Ich wäre euch sehr,sehr dankbar. Meine Email lautet: kaaam@arcor.de
Auch bei Fragen bitte über diese Mail.

Ich danke schon im voraus!
LG Andreas


----------



## matchuek

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*



Andreas Fox schrieb:


> Daher würde ich Euch bitten, mir die Auflösung der Fragen zukommen zu lassen



Hi,

die Antworten wurden bei meinem Lehrgang in Treptow direkt am ersten Lehrgangstag ausgehangen. Einfach abfotografieren und auswendig lernen :m


----------



## Carphie20

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo Leute,
Kann mir jemand bitte die antworten fürs blaue heft zusenden wäre sehr hilfreich mache im juni meine prüfung würde aber schon gerne davor üben. Fettes Danke
Mfg Email: >>>  gino-bln@gmx.de  <<<


----------



## Rjrnfs

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo alle,

kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch mit den Lösungen für das blaue Heft /Handbuch Berliner Angler Prüfung/ aushelfen?
Würde mich freuen.

Viele Grüße
Ron


----------



## koeton

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo, auch ich stehe vor der Prüfung und bitte um die Antworten für das blaue Prüfungsheft. 

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus!    #h



BESTANDEN!!!!!!.....


----------



## wladi61

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Ich bin neu hier komme aus Polen und mache in September meine Prüfung in Berlin.
Ich brauche die Fragen/Antworten für die Fischereiprüfung.
Wurde mich sehr freuen wann jemand so lieb wäre und mir die schickt.
Danke voraus Wladi
peter91@wp.pl


----------



## seba

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo


ein bekannter von mir hat seine prüfung in Berlin abgelegt, wie ist das wenn er jetzt nach NRW hinzieht? darf er hier angeln? aso was noch wichtg ist er hat z.z nur das zeugniss.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Wenn er zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung auch in B mit Hauptwohnsitz gemeldet war, kann er an seinem neuen Wohnort in NRW einen Fischereischein bekommen.


----------



## Zasert

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo,

Ich bin neu hier und  werde mich auch bald mal genauer Vorstellen. Ich mache im Mai auch meine Prüfung in Berlin.
Kann mir Bitte jemand helfen? Ich brauche die Fragen/Antworten für die Fischerprüfung. Meine E-Mail sebastianstepper@web.de

Petri.... und vielen Dank im voraus!!! 

Vielen Dank!  
Viele Grüße Dimitar


----------



## zanderlie

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Guten Abend liebe Leute, 

SoS.....FRAU BRAUCHT HILFE .....
Habe mir gerade das blaue Heftchen "fragenkatalog" zum üben bestellt.  Jetzt habe ich erst gemerkt, dass da keine Lösungen drin stehen|bigeyes. Wollte mich aber vorher bisschen vorbereiten

Kann mir jemand helfen und mir netterweise mit den Lösungen aushelfen. ...???
das wäre supiii :vik:
lg zanderlie


----------



## zanderlie

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Oder jemand ein Tipp wie ich mich auf die Prüfung vorbereiten kann?


----------



## berndheidem

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Schaut mal hier http://www.luis.brandenburg.de/l/fischerei/pruefung/L7100024/
und immer fleißig üben


----------



## VespaVNA

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo!

Ich könnte auch die richtigen Antworten für die 361 Fragen  gebrauchen. Ich habe mir den Fragenkatalog gekauft, doch leider ohne  Auflösung.#q


----------



## berndheidem

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo! 
ich habe mir damals die app für sachsen anhalt geholt.gibt es auch für brandenburg, kostet aber 4 euronen.https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=kulana.quiz.angelscheinbrandenburg&hl=de


----------



## VespaVNA

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo!

Ich könnte auch die richtigen Antworten für die 361 Berliner Fragen  gebrauchen.


----------



## okinompf

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Schreib mich per pm an ich würde dir die Lösungen zukommen lassen . Besitze sie weil ich Sonntag Prüfung habe.


----------



## prio

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Vielen Dank an okinompf für die Übersendung der Lösungen und den freundlichen und sehr schnellen Kontakt. Top! #6


----------



## max eck

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo,
mein Name ist Maximilian, ich bin 14 Jahre und ich mache in 14 Tagen meine Fischereiprüfung für berlin. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn einer mir die Lösungen für das blaue Heft an meine E-Mail senden könnte. 
Danke im Voraus. ;-)


----------



## max eck

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hi,
Hier nochmal Max ich wollte mich nur noch einmal bei dem fleissigen Atworter okinompf bedanken. Ich hatte mir zwar keine Antwort erhofft doch am nächsten Tag kamen schon die Lösungen . Ich war baff. 
Danke nochmal  hilft mir sehr.


----------



## Goldbube

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Vielen Dank okinompf für schnelle Sendung der Prüfungslösung.#6 Jetzt kann nichts mehr schief gehen.:vik:


----------



## jande

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo,

mein Name ist Jan. Ich bin jetzt schon 40 Jahre alt, lebe seit rund einem Jahr in Berlin und habe Lust, mit dem Angeln zu beginnen. Für Mitte Juni habe ich mich für die Angelprüfung in Treptow angemeldet.

Angelerfahrung habe ich bislang kaum. Als Kind bin ich ein paar Mal mit meinem Onkel losgezogen; das war's. So habe ich ziemlichen Respekt vor der Praxis. Die Theorie nehme ich zwar ernst, finde es aber eher spannend, mich mit vollkommen neuen Dingen zu beschäftigen, die mich interessieren. Ich kann relativ gut lernen, so dass das mit Vorbereitung schon laufen wird, wenn ich die Bücher jetzt in Ruhe durcharbeite.

Trotzdem ist es für mich nicht so ganz einfach, anhand der Bücher alle Fragen sicher richtig zu beantworten. Wäre einer von Euch vielleicht so lieb, mir die Antworten zu schicken? Ich wäre Euch sehr dankbar und würde mich sehr freuen, Euch demnächst an einem der Berliner Gewässer zu treffen!

Viele Grüße,

Jan


----------



## Darket

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Moin,

Zu den diversen Fragen nach den richtigen Antworten ist zu sagen, dass diese alle in den Pflichtkursen beantwortet werden. D.h. es muss sich keiner Sorgen machen auf sich gestellt lernen zu müssen. Den Fragenkatalog kann man vor Ort erwerben. Kosten regulär 8 Euro, bei mir ware. Es sogar nur vier, weil sie keine blauen Hefte mehr hätten und auf Kopien zurückgegriffen haben. Und für jeden, der befürchtet die Zeit würde nicht zum Lernen reichen: Mein Kurs letztes Jahr fand an zwei aufeinander folgenden Wochenenden statt, mit dem zweiten Sonntag als Prüfungsfach und es haben alle rund 50 Teilnehmer ohne große Schwierigkeiten bestanden. So schwer ist es nicht, wenn man an den Kurstagen vorher nicht nur pennt. Großartig pauken ist da eigentlich nicht erforderlich. Wünsche daher viel Erfolg und anschließend ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Paolopinkel

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo Zusammen,
wäre super wenn mir auch jemand die Anworten für die Fischerprüfung Berlin schicken könnte - beste grüsse Paolo


----------



## prio

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hi paolo, schick mir deine mail-adresse als pn, dann kann ich dir die lösungen schicken. Nutzen dir aber nur, wenn du das blaue heft hast.


----------



## PjotrE

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo zusammen,

Schön das einem in diesem Faden schon seit 2008 weitergeholfen wird.

Auch bei mir steht die Prüfung an und für das blaue Heft in meinen Händen such ich ebenfalls die Lösung.
Falls mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann, über eine Email an conztantin@web.de würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Vielen Dank! #h


----------



## steppiwas

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo und ein dickes Petri,

ich bin froh, dieses Forum gefunden zu haben! Bei mir steht in 3 Wochen die Prüfung in Berlin an und würde mich gern schon mal vorbereiten. Ich habe den Fragenkatalog Stand 10.08.15 gekauft, aber leider ohne Antworten.....

Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn mir einer von euch weiterhelfen könnte!!!! Gibt es jemand, der mir die Antworten per Email am winkelsesser@googlemail.com senden könnte?

Danke schon mal im voraus!
Stephan


----------



## steppiwas

Schade, keiner mehr aktuell mit den Antworten hier im Forum


----------



## Lapi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo. Ich habe nächste Woche Prüfung. Und wie die andere brauchE die Lösungen für den blauen Heft. Bitte auf PN oder Mail 
pawel-lapi@web.de

Viel dank im voraus.


----------



## Darket

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Ich habe das Heft seinerzeit zu Kursbeginn einfach für ein paar Euro gekauft und dann alle Antworten entsprechend vermerkt...wie ausnahmslos alle anderen Teilnehmer auch. Da braucht's doch eigentlich das blaue Heft bzw. die antworten daraus gar nicht.


----------



## Adamski0202

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo Zusammen,
wäre super wenn mir auch jemand die Anworten für die Fischerprüfung Berlin schicken könnte - beste grüsse Adam


----------



## Adamski0202

*AW: Der Berliner Anglertreff*

Hallo Zusammen,
wäre super wenn mir jemand die Anworten für Fragenkatalog zur Berliner Anglerprüfung 
schicken könnte - beste grüsse Adam


----------



## Adamski0202

*AW: Brandenburg: Angler zieht 70-Kilo-Fisch aus der Havel*

Hallo Zusammen,
wäre super wenn mir jemand die Anworten für Fragenkatalog zur Berliner Anglerprüfung 
schicken könnte - beste grüsse Adam


----------



## MKRAHN

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier und mache Anfang 2017 die Fischereiprüfung für Berlin. Da ich ein absoluter Prüfungsschisser bin würde ich mich freuen wenn mir jemand die Antworten für die Fragen schicken könnte. Dann könnte ich jetzt die Zeit zum lernen nutzen. Es wäre super mega toll. Liebe Grüße und schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Hochlandrind

*AW: Fischerprüfung Berlin*



MKRAHN schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier und mache Anfang 2017 die Fischereiprüfung für Berlin. Da ich ein absoluter Prüfungsschisser bin würde ich mich freuen wenn mir jemand die Antworten für die Fragen schicken könnte. Dann könnte ich jetzt die Zeit zum lernen nutzen. Es wäre super mega toll. Liebe Grüße und schöne Feiertage.



Grüß Dich,

keine Sorge, ich habe den Kurs im November gemacht und es hat vom Jugendlichen bis alten Herren jeder bestanden. Mit ein bisschen Vorbereitung solltest Du das also souverän meistern. Ein gesunder Menschenverstand ist schon die halbe Miete.

Schick mir mal deine E-Mail-Adresse oder Handynummer als PN, dann schicke ich dir die Antworten via Whatsapp.

*Edit: Du brauchst natürlich das "blaue Heft"


----------



## gorg

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier und mache im  Dezember
die Fischereiprüfung für Berlin. Da ich ein absoluter Prüfungsschisser bin würde ich mich freuen wenn mir jemand die Antworten für die Fragen schicken könnte. Dann könnte ich jetzt die Zeit zum lernen nutzen. Es wäre super mega toll.
E-Mail-Adresse : gorg.kramer2014@gmail.com Danke.
Liebe Grüße und schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Jason

gorg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier und mache im  Dezember
> die Fischereiprüfung für Berlin. Da ich ein absoluter Prüfungsschisser bin würde ich mich freuen wenn mir jemand die Antworten für die Fragen schicken könnte. Dann könnte ich jetzt die Zeit zum lernen nutzen. Es wäre super mega toll.
> E-Mail-Adresse : gorg.kramer2014@gmail.com Danke.
> Liebe Grüße und schöne Feiertage.


Was bist denn du für eine Marke? Sachen gibt's.


----------



## Salmonidenangler

jason 1 schrieb:


> Was bist denn du für eine Marke? Sachen gibt's.


Gibt's in Berlin keine Fragenkatalog mit Antworten?


----------



## Minimax

*20.12. 2016:*


MKRAHN schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier und mache Anfang 2017 die Fischereiprüfung für Berlin. Da ich ein absoluter Prüfungsschisser bin würde ich mich freuen wenn mir jemand die Antworten für die Fragen schicken könnte. Dann könnte ich jetzt die Zeit zum lernen nutzen. Es wäre super mega toll. Liebe Grüße und schöne Feiertage.



*2.11.2019 (ein Eintrag unter dem oberen!):*


gorg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier und mache im  Dezember
> die Fischereiprüfung für Berlin. Da ich ein absoluter Prüfungsschisser bin würde ich mich freuen wenn mir jemand die Antworten für die Fragen schicken könnte. Dann könnte ich jetzt die Zeit zum lernen nutzen. Es wäre super mega toll.
> E-Mail-Adresse : gorg.kramer2014@gmail.com Danke.
> Liebe Grüße und schöne Feiertage.


----------

